# a dozen beautiful babies in need of good homes



## steamdrivensoul (Mar 4, 2009)

Got a "pet store surprise" from a friend recently, and the kittens are coming up on a month old. A good mix of PEW and black hooded babies, all very friendly, 5 males, 7 females. Looking to find them some good homes in the NW Ohio area. $5 adoption fee, pictures coming when it's less overcast


----------

